# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم المصرية والأسهم الخليجية والعربية [فيديو] اهم النقاط للاسهم المصريه الحلقة2  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## ana_mena

اهم النقاط للاسهم المصريه الحلقة2    
أجواء للصناعات الغذائية ـ مصر (AJWA) للرمز  
 أراب للتنمية والاستثمار العقاري (ADRI) للرمز   
أوراسكوم للاستثمار القابضة (OIH) للرمز   
أوراسكوم للفنادق والتنمية (ORHD) للرمز   
إبن سينا فارما (ISPH) للرمز   
إعمار مصر للتنمية ش م م (EMFD) للرمز   
ابوقير للاسمدة والصناعات الكيماوية (ABUK) للرمز   
ارابيا انفستمنتس هولدنج (AIH) للرمز   
اسيك للتعدين (ASCM) للرمز   
الاستثمار العقاري العربي - اليكو (RREI) للرمز   
الاسكندرية لتداول الحاويات و البضائع (ALCN) للرمز   
الاسكندرية للغزل و النسيج سيينالكس (SPIN) للرمز   
الاسماعيلية مصر للدواجن (ISMA) للرمز   
البنك التجاري الدولي مصر (COMI) للرمز   
التعمير والاستشارات الهندسية (DAPH) للرمز   
التوفيق للتأجير التمويلي (ATLC) للرمز   
الدوليه للمحاصيل الزراعيه (IFAP) للرمز  
الشرقية الوطنية للامن الغذائي (SNFC) للرمز   
الشرقية للدخان (EAST) للرمز   
الشمس للاسكان والتعمير (ELSH) للرمز  
الصعيد العامة للمقاولات (UEGC) للرمز  
العبوات الطبية (MEPA) للرمز   
العربية الدولية للاستثمارات - ريكاب القابضة (AICO) للرمز   
العربية المتحدة للشحن و التفريغ (UASG) للرمز   
العربية للأسمنت (ARCC) للرمز   
العربية للخزف سيراميكا -ريماس (CERA) للرمز   
العربية للصناعات الهندسية (EEII) للرمز   
العربية للمحابس (ARVA) للرمز   
العربية و بولفارا للغزل و النسيج (APSW) للرمز   
العز للسيراميك و البورسلين - الجوهره (ECAP) للرمز   
القاهرة للدواجن (POUL) للرمز   
القلعة للاستشارات المالية (CCAP) للرمز   
المصرية الدولية للصناعات الدوائية - ايبكو (PHAR) للرمز   
المصرية للأتصالات (ETEL) للرمز   
المصريين للاسكان والتعمير (EHDR) للرمز   
النصر للملابس و المنسوجات - كابو (KABO) للرمز   
الوادى للإستثمار السياحى (ELWA) للرمز   
بالم هيلز للتعمير (PHDC) للرمز   
بايونيرز القابضة للاستثمارات المالية (PIOH) للرمز   
برايم القابضة للاستثمارات المالية (PRMH) للرمز   
بلتون المالية القابضة (BTFH) للرمز

----------


## freemoo51

مجهود رائع واصل التالق اخى  :AA:

----------

